# Girls and aircrafts



## v2 (May 21, 2006)

Capt. Nicole Malachowski has been selected to fly for the U.S. Air Force Air Demonstration Squadron "Thunderbirds" 2006 season, making history as the first female demonstration pilot in the 52-year history of the team. She is a fighter pilot from the 494th Fighter Squadron at Lakenheath.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 21, 2006)

I seen her when I was at the March ARB airshow a few weeks ago - she's real short.....


----------



## Glider (May 21, 2006)

Would still prefer to have her on my side in a fight. Anyone good enough to fly with the Thunderbirds would be good enough for me.


----------



## timshatz (May 21, 2006)

Heard they did a study some years back and figured out that the best fighter pilot (strictly from the perspective of physical makeup and nothing more) was a short, slightly overweight woman.

Short because the blood didn't move around as much in high G manuvers, slightly overweight because people who are a bit tubby tend to have higher blood pressure and female because their reflexes are quicker.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

That is correct tim, but what happens when combat happens during that special time of the month???

All the blood rushes to ur legs during high G's, doesnt it???


----------



## v2 (May 21, 2006)

2nd Lt. Line Bonde - Danish Air Force


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

Combat??? This is what happens to women in combat.... U remember what everyone says about women drivers right???


----------



## Bullockracing (May 21, 2006)

Actually les, that last one was stationed at Pope. The scuttlebutt is that she fragged herself being a little too close to some ordnance she dropped. There is some ground fire damage, but just small arms stuff. Yeah, good on her for flying the plane back in manual reversion, but she did it to herself.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 21, 2006)

My point exactly Bull....


----------



## Bullockracing (May 21, 2006)

Roger that, les.....


----------



## Wurger (May 22, 2006)

Both nice but short


----------



## timshatz (May 22, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> That is correct tim, but what happens when combat happens during that special time of the month???
> 
> All the blood rushes to ur legs during high G's, doesnt it???



Got me on that one. I generally just leave that whole subject alone and start watching sports when it happens in my neck of the woods.  

Does kinda make ya' wonder though...


----------



## v2 (May 22, 2006)

major Svetlana Protasowa- Russia, now she's flying on MIG29


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 22, 2006)

There are a couple of Female Pilots that I fly with in our unit and I have to admit they are damn good pilots, even went to Iraq with them and came under fire with them. Now having said that some of the worst pilots in our unit are female as well.


----------



## Pisis (May 22, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 23, 2006)

just how short is she? is that plane several miles behind her or summit  either way good on her i guess, although i hope women never fly with the Red Arrows, particularly as flight leader, hearing the really pompus British guy when they play his radio over the loudspeakers is one of the highlights of their display, oh yeah, they do some flying too


----------



## Hadi (Jul 21, 2006)

I have a lot of female fighter pilots photos!
And I am researhing for more images! 
Could anyone help me?
For Example:


----------



## Hadi (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## Hadi (Jul 21, 2006)




----------



## syscom3 (Jul 21, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> ....but what happens when combat happens during that special time of the month???....



God help anyone in their gunsights when theyre having an especially horrible day.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 22, 2006)

> I have a lot of female fighter pilots photos!



what a great opening line to your first ever post  hey, whatever floats your boat.......


----------



## Glider (Jul 22, 2006)

She isn't a combat pilot but I have a friend who will give most pilots a run for their money. Leslie has a competition aerobatic licence plus an air racing licence and what she cannot do in a plane isn't worth knowing. 

Re size Leslie is also quite short around 5ft 1in. 

That said, she never has gone up in a Glider.


----------



## Hadi (Jul 22, 2006)

Four F-15 Eagle pilots from the 3rd Wing walk to their respective jets at Elmendorf Air Force Base, Alaska, on Wednesday, July 5, for the fini flight of Maj. Andrea Misener (far left). To her right are Capt. Jammie Jamieson, Maj. Carey Jones and Capt. Samantha Weeks. (U.S. Air Force photo/Tech. Sgt. Keith Brown)


----------



## Hadi (Jul 22, 2006)

Air Force Celebrates Women's History Month
3/1/2006 - -- These four female pilots leaving their ship at the four engine school at Lockbourne are members of a group of WASPS who have been trained to ferry the B-17 Flying Fortresses. (U.S. Air Force photo)
http://www.strategypage.com/gallery/images/women_b17_pilots.jpg


----------



## Hadi (Jul 22, 2006)

Here's a Tomcat RIO from VF-101 several years ago. Sarah was about to graduate and go on to her first fleet squadron, the Diamondbacks of VF-102


----------



## v2 (Jul 23, 2006)

Four F-15 Eagle pilots from the 3rd Wing walk to their respective jets at Elmendorf Air Force Base, Alaska, on Wednesday, July 5, for the fini flight of Maj. Andrea Misener (far left). To her right are Capt. Jammie Jamieson, Maj. Carey Jones and Capt. Samantha Weeks.


----------



## Pisis (Jul 23, 2006)

Whixch one would you hit?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 24, 2006)

2nd from left but none of them are anything special......


----------



## v2 (Jul 24, 2006)

Capt. Samantha looks pretty...


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 24, 2006)

Good choice lanc, you've got competition for her


----------



## Hadi (Jul 24, 2006)

A Beautiful f-16 pilot!
Operation Noble Eagle (AFIE) -- Second Lt. Kristin L. Bass, an F-16 Fighting Falcon pilot from the Arkansas Air National Guard's 188th Fighter Wing at Ft. Smith, Ark., conducts a preflight inspection on her F-16 on April 4. Bass is the first woman fighter pilot assigned to the AANG. (U.S. Air Force photo by Senior Master Sgt. Dennis L. Brambl) (VIRIN: 020404-F-7964B-019)









Have you seen another photo of her?
Is she married?


----------



## Hadi (Jul 24, 2006)

F-16CJ fighter pilot Capt. Christina Szasz recently deployed to Incirlik Air Base, Turkey, to help smooth the way for her unit, the 78th Expeditionary Fighter Squadron from Shaw Air Force Base, S.C. While at Incirlik, she flew her first combat missions -- Operation Northern Watch patrols over Iraq. Photo by Staff Sgt. Shannon Collins, USAF. 












I can not find another images of her, please help me!


----------



## Hadi (Jul 25, 2006)

Major Jackie Parker was one of the first female fighter pilots assigned to an F-16 Viper squadron. photographed in November 1994.

_ * She is very beautiful!!!*_


----------



## Hadi (Jul 25, 2006)

*Capt. Kristen "Marshall" Kent*




BillingsGazette.com :: Local fliers set high goals
JAN FALSTAD/Gazette Staff Former Bozeman resident Kristen ''Marshall'' Kent was the fifth female pilot to graduate from F-15 fighter school





I could not find other images of her!


----------



## Hadi (Jul 25, 2006)

* Alicia's F16 ride *
Who is she? I did not find any photos and news of her in the internet!


----------



## Hadi (Jul 25, 2006)

I do not know her!
Maybe she is the first female f-16 fighter pilot in Israel.......!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 25, 2006)

MM said:


> Good choice lanc, you've got competition for her



from you? i think not 

and as for that Capt. Christina Szasz, hubba hubba


----------



## mosquitoman (Jul 25, 2006)

wanna bet?
The Israeli F-16 pilot's the best so far IMO


----------



## evangilder (Jul 26, 2006)

I agree, MM. Yummage!


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Jul 26, 2006)

yep


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jul 26, 2006)

pppffftt, you guys aint got a clue, Christina Szasz's still the best......


----------



## P38 Pilot (Jul 26, 2006)

That israeli pilot looks good. Also 2nd Lt. Bass


----------



## Pisis (Jul 26, 2006)

Yes, of course, Israeli girls are the hottest I've seen.


----------



## Henk (Jul 26, 2006)

The Israeli female pilot is very hot indeed and by far the best of all the other I have seen on this topic so far.


----------



## Hadi (Aug 6, 2006)

*Beautiful F-15 fighter pilot!!!*
Maj. Andrea Misener 
The Clarion-Ledger: Mississippi's News Source
Capt. Andrea Misener performs a preflight check of a jet at Columbus Air Force Base. Misener is a flight commander with the 50th Flying Training Squadron stationed at the northeast Mississippi military facility. 





If you have find another image of her,please send it!


----------



## Hadi (Aug 6, 2006)

*Afterburners female fighter pilots!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
http://www.afterburnerseminars.com/crew.asp?id=us


----------



## Hadi (Aug 6, 2006)

Piloot Manja Blok over luchtaanval Srebrenica
Veteraneninstituut
http://cgi.omroep.nl/cgi-bin/streams?/tv/ncrv/villahistorica/bb.20060710.asf


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2006)

Now THAT is probably the best lookin one so far.... Bangin...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 7, 2006)

her teeth are too big............


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Aug 7, 2006)

the more u look at her, the uglier, but good at a First glance


----------



## Henk (Aug 7, 2006)

Yup, she is only good looking when you look real quick at the picture.


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 8, 2006)

You been voted down, Les


----------



## Pisis (Aug 13, 2006)

This one's "bangable" - quite nice, but the photos are always perfidious...


----------



## v2 (Aug 18, 2006)

Capt Catherine Labuschagne, became the world's first woman fighter pilot to fly the Gripen at AAD 2004 Air Show, South Africa (Sept. 2004).


----------



## Mtr Bao (Aug 18, 2006)

timshatz said:


> Heard they did a study some years back and figured out that the best fighter pilot (strictly from the perspective of physical makeup and nothing more) was a short, slightly overweight woman.
> 
> Short because the blood didn't move around as much in high G manuvers, slightly overweight because people who are a bit tubby tend to have higher blood pressure and female because their reflexes are quicker.



You know when they rolled out the B-29 the men who were to fly her were spooked because of what happened to Eddie Allen, and the fact that she was a flying torch geven half the chance. So Paul Tibbets, who was in charge of getting the -29 program up and running, checked out two tiny ladie pilots to fly a demo run for the brave boys, who didn't realize their betters was women.

When the lassies stepped out of the cockpit, the men who weren't fainting from embarrassment asked them out for dates so as to set the record straight about how hot them flyboys were in their BT13 deathships. Heard this tale from an old guy who knew a guy who knew another guy who's cousin was there on the flight line.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Nothing wrong with women pilots. Its been proven they're more safety conscious, less aggressive and their attention to detail is better. Men will take more chances, probably understand the machine better and will have better motor skills.

Bottom line = *TRAINING*


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 18, 2006)

Fighter pilots NEED to be aggressive... Women have been proven to have a lower situational awareness than men too...


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

The Canadian Forces has had I think a grand total of about two female fighter pilots to date, and I can only find a pic of one. Maj. Deanna Brasseur (Ret.). She's no looker though. The other was Capt. Jane Foster, but I can't find a picture of her anywhere. Neither of them fly actively anymore.

_"Major (retired) Deanna Brasseur holds the distinction of being one of the first two female CF-18 fighter pilots in the world, along with Jane Foster. After completing her training on these planes, the most powerful in the Canadian Air Force, Dee flew the CF-18 in both Canada and Europe. Following studies at the Cranfield Institute of Aviation Technology in England, Major Brasseur became Canada's first female Aircraft Accident Investigator. When Major Brasseur retired in 1994 she had flown about 2,500 hours in jet airplanes."_

(sources: heroines.ca, Women in Canadian History Canadian Air Force / la Force aérienne canadienne)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 18, 2006)

Dude, she grayed fast - was it from flying?!?!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

God knows. The first pic was taken in the mid eighties or so I think, shortly after she qualified in the CF-18. The second one is much more recent. She's actually retired in that shot I believe, even though she's in uniform. She retired in '94.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 18, 2006)

> Dude, she grayed fast - was it from flying?!?!


 Probably from too much muff munchin...

I can read the look in her eye... "I wonder if Ms Cutie here has a dinner date for tonight... God, her hand is soooooo warm...."


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 18, 2006)

Heh. Yeah, she's pretty butch alright.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 18, 2006)

hehehe


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 19, 2006)

Alright, I was wrong. They both qualified on CF-18's in '89. These are the only shitty pics I could find of Capt. Foster with Maj. Brasseur. Foster is on the left in both pics. The first is in front of a CF-5.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2006)

the other one looks more like a man than the first one, the woman in the picture with the first one doesn't look bad though...........


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 19, 2006)

GIRL POWER!!!


----------



## Pisis (Aug 20, 2006)




----------



## jakal (Aug 20, 2006)

Make me their wingman anytime!


----------



## Henk (Aug 20, 2006)

The Israeli one yes.


----------



## v2 (Sep 3, 2006)

First Lt. Keri Lynn Schubert is the first woman Marine selected for naval flight officer duty in the F/A-18D Hornet.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Sep 4, 2006)

she has got the face of a guy


----------



## v2 (Sep 4, 2006)

but a pretty guy


----------



## v2 (Sep 4, 2006)

2nd Lt. Theresa Claiborne sits in the cockpit of a T-38 prior to a training flight at Laughlin Air Force Base, Texas, in 1982.


----------



## v2 (Sep 5, 2006)

U.S. Marine Corps Captain Elizabeth A. Okoreeh-Baah, Marine Medium Tiltrotor Squadron 263 schedules officer and Marine Medium Tilt-rotor Training Squadron 204 student, poses in front of an MV-22 Osprey, March 14, 2006, the day after marking her first flight in the Osprey and the first time a female has piloted the tilt-rotor aircraft.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2006)

dude how'd she get the lid on over the afro!


----------



## v2 (Sep 5, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> dude how'd she get the lid on over the afro!


Good question


----------



## SeptemberFury (Sep 5, 2006)

Air Force 1st Lt. Leigh Noel, 22nd Fighter Squadron, stands by as Capt. Jessica Rhyne, 23rd Fighter Squadron and 1st Lt. Corinne Gilliam, intelligence officer for the 23nd Fighter Squadron, dress before a flight. All three officers flew in F-16 Fighting Falcons for a training mission together. Since there are only two female F-16 pilots on Spangdahlem Air Base, Germany, this is a rare opportunity. U.S. Air Force photo by Staff Sgt. Karen Z. Silcott


----------



## v2 (Sep 6, 2006)

USAF Captain Jennifer Wilson was the first female B-2 pilot to fly a combat mission on April 1, 2003. She flew her combat mission in support of Operation Iraqi Freedom as a member of the 393rd Expeditionary Bomb Squadron.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Fighter pilots NEED to be aggressive... Women have been proven to have a lower situational awareness than men too...



I have to say though, we have several female pilots. I flew combat missions with them in Iraq and I would fly with them again any day. They were damn good pilots.


----------



## v2 (Sep 6, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have to say though, we have several female pilots. I flew combat missions with them in Iraq and I would fly with them again any day. They were damn good pilots.



Have you some pics, Adler?


----------



## SeptemberFury (Sep 6, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have to say though, we have several female pilots. I flew combat missions with them in Iraq and I would fly with them again any day. They were damn good pilots.



Any pilot in the armed forces defending our countries is a damn good pilot, but hats off to the ladies, come on girls, give us more!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

v2 said:


> Have you some pics, Adler?



A few and I will have to dig for them. I am having surgery tomorrow so after I feel better I will hunt for them.


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2006)

nothing serious I hope Adler ?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Nope nothing serious. I will just feel like crap for a few days. Its surgery for the same lypoma next to my spine that I had removed about a year ago.


----------



## Erich (Sep 6, 2006)

that sounds like Scheißt written all over it Chris


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah it sucks for the most part!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 6, 2006)

Good luck with that Chris.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 6, 2006)

Thanks alot, not really much to worry about though.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Sep 7, 2006)

Great for the women flyers. Bad for some men.


----------



## v2 (Sep 16, 2006)

CzAF Training Centre Pardubice AB, September 2006-
maybe sometime the 1st Czech gripen woman pilot??


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2006)

I would let her let me poke her....


----------



## v2 (Sep 17, 2006)

...and girl inside in cockpit:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 17, 2006)

i would


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 17, 2006)

Yeap


----------



## mosquitoman (Sep 17, 2006)

same


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh the humanity.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 20, 2006)

Reminds me of a girl I dated about ten years ago. Barking mad, chick was absolutely nutz. Hope this one is saner...for everyone's sake.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 21, 2006)

The crazy ones are best in bed.


----------



## Erich (Sep 21, 2006)

boy that COCKPIT is tight !


----------



## Henk (Sep 21, 2006)

The tighter the better. He he he.........


----------



## timshatz (Sep 22, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> The crazy ones are best in bed.



Ain't it the ever lovin' truth. Down side is you have to get out of bed...occasionally.

To tell the truth, she wasn't good for much else. 

Damn, it does look a lot like her.


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 22, 2006)

Well if it is her, looks like she got HER act together.

What's your excuse Timshatz?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 22, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> The crazy ones are best in bed.



Naw closet freaks are the best. The ones that are all quiet and serious on the outside...

They dont show there freakiness until you get them in the bed.


----------



## timshatz (Sep 22, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Well if it is her, looks like she got HER act together.
> 
> What's your excuse Timshatz?




Too much time spent posting on the board 

That and the little man inside my head tells me to only date some of the "nice" girls at the institution...


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 22, 2006)




----------



## v2 (Sep 26, 2006)

French Navy, girls and aircrafts....


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2006)

Not bad. One redeeming quality of French society: Their women.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2006)

i thought the only redeeming feature's of French Society is that there's a big body of water separating us and they said no to the EU constitution.......


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 26, 2006)

Lanc. The only reason the Channel doesn't flood all of the UK is because France sucks.


----------



## v2 (Sep 27, 2006)

Captain Samantha Weeks 12th Fighter Squadron, Elmendorf, Alaska.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 28, 2006)

i would... but i'm 16 of course i would


----------



## v2 (Sep 29, 2006)

....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 29, 2006)

she has the ears of a pixie.......


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> she has the ears of a pixie.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 29, 2006)

> she has the ears of a pixie.......


And the mouth of a Sea Bass....


----------



## k9kiwi (Sep 29, 2006)

All the better for swallowing Sea Men with.

I know, I know.

Naughty Kiwi.


----------



## Erich (Sep 29, 2006)

she's Elvish what do you expect ..........


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 29, 2006)

Les, you need to get out more. That's a Rainbow Trout mouth if I ever saw one.


----------



## Clave (Oct 1, 2006)

We *all* need to get out more...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2006)

Just not with people with pixie ears and fish mouths...


----------



## v2 (Oct 1, 2006)

South Korean female fighter jet pilots Pyun bo-ra (L), Park Ji-yun (C) and Park Ji-won pose in front of F-5 fighter jet at the air force base in Yeochon, south of Seoul.
Really nice chicks...


----------



## v2 (Oct 8, 2006)

The only 3 F-117 chicks:
Cans (prior F-15C), Kirby (prior F-16) and Shaq (F-16)


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 8, 2006)

Poor gal. Cans? The teasing she must have received was most assuredly terrible.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 10, 2006)

i think Shaq's worse, too much like Shag...........

and does the middle one's head seem dispraportionately small to anyone else?


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 10, 2006)

Come to think of it, it does look like she is standing about 15 feet behind the other two gals. How do you catch this stuff, Lanc? The F-117 must have more computing power than I thought.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 10, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> and does the middle one's head seem dispraportionately small to anyone else?



I think she's ok, looks like the one on the right is way too large. Definitely a head and half. Couldn't play sports that had to wear a helmut 'cause they couldn't find one to fit that supernoggin head of hers.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 13, 2006)

na her head's fine for the width of her shoulders, but the middle girl's head's barely wider than her neck...........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2006)

I do like how they are standing in front of the landing gear, giving it the appearance that the 117 is hovering behind them.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 13, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I do like how they are standing in front of the landing gear, giving it the appearance that the 117 is hovering behind them.



Yeah, that is pretty cool. Hadn't noticed it before. Looks like they took their pet 117 for a walk...


----------



## v2 (Oct 13, 2006)

....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 14, 2006)

one on the right's the better of the two.........


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 14, 2006)

Yep, wonder why they have a bottle of Champagne though.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 15, 2006)

the doctors finally managed to release their little fingers from the clenched fist position, they're working on the other 3


----------



## v2 (Oct 16, 2006)

....


----------



## v2 (Oct 23, 2006)

Maj. Nicole Malachowski is the first woman pilot on the U.S. Air Force Thunderbirds. The Thunderbirds are in Washington for the dedication of the Air Force Memorial, scheduled for Oct. 14. (U.S. Air Force photo)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 23, 2006)

Shes cute.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 23, 2006)

I'll take the Isreali.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2006)

that's ok, leaves me with no compitition for the american..........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 24, 2006)

I like the American, she has the cute girl next door look. Not too sexy but cute.


----------



## v2 (Oct 31, 2006)

Cpt. Christina Szasz


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 31, 2006)

I love women in Flight Suits. That is why it was best that we did not have to many women in our units, we would never get any work done because we would be mentally unzipping the 3ft zipper!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 31, 2006)

i would  ..........


----------



## ndicki (Nov 1, 2006)

I think women's uniforms should be re-designed... If men's uniforms are designed to make the soldier look his best - and that SHOULD be the objective - then far be it for me to be sexist and prevent women from having equal possibilities!

Tell me honestly which you feel gives the more valorizing view of women in the forces:

A, B, C or D in the order. Pity I can't add a poll.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 1, 2006)

mmmm, i don't like the redhead in A and can't even see B so i'll say C's the best


----------



## timshatz (Nov 1, 2006)

"D". State of dress (or in this case, undress) saves time. Never enough of that in the day.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 1, 2006)

It is the duty of any soldier to seek maximum efficiency in all his actions...


----------



## ndicki (Nov 1, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> mmmm, i don't like the redhead in A and can't even see B so i'll say C's the best



You have a _SERIOUS_ problem with authoritarian women!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2006)

ok i've seen them all now and still think C's the best.........


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 2, 2006)

Id go for D. She would deffinatly distract the enemy long eneogh for me to kill them. Then I could get my reward from her...


----------



## Erich (Nov 2, 2006)

D just give her a bigger rack and then send her to the mideast; actually in company strength. the war with the slimes would be over within a week all coming over to "our" side


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2006)

ahhhh C


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2006)

Errmm no....

D for me too....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2006)

freakin' clueless, fine, you're welcome to her, i get c to myself


----------



## timshatz (Nov 2, 2006)

"C"?! What's up with you guys? That woman already has a girlfriend!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 2, 2006)

you gotta be kidding me she's no lezbian, and if only she were smiling she'd be perfect


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 2, 2006)

She looks like a pig but I suppose than is one up from a sheep so lanc thinks it is the best thing since sliced bread...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh Jesus Christ.....


----------



## Clave (Nov 3, 2006)

Captain Malachowski from page 1 again - this pic is better


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeap like I said she has the cute girl next door look. Not too sexy but cute. I definatly make love to her. Wait I am married.... ooops.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 3, 2006)

Got the same sort in blonde? 

BTW, DDDDDDDDD!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

I'm slowly becoming acclimated to Lanc's taste in women. I should start a new thread where we all poll on which woman Lanc would pick. Hmmmm.


----------



## Erich (Nov 3, 2006)

Matt : please don't . . . . .


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2006)

none of you would even get close to my perfect woman


----------



## ndicki (Nov 3, 2006)

OK, Lanc - you choose: (X, Y or Z)


----------



## ndicki (Nov 3, 2006)

(I bet he chooses the one in the middle!)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2006)

dude they all suck!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

Cut him some slack guys. Give him a fourth choice of this stellar looker. In full salute and all.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2006)

Here is his favourite...


----------



## ma056769 (Nov 3, 2006)

major Svetlana Protasowa is flying with the true spirit of Stalingrad. If not for the many brave and valiant woman of the Soviet Union this world would be a much different place.


----------



## timshatz (Nov 5, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> none of you would even get close to my perfect woman



Does that mean "none of us know what your perfect woman looks like" or "your picturing all of us in drag and we just don't do it for you"?


----------



## timshatz (Nov 5, 2006)

ndicki said:


> OK, Lanc - you choose: (X, Y or Z)



I'd go with "X". "Y" is a "butterface" ("body is ok, but-her-face is rough"). "Z" is just a little on the thin side. 

"X" definitely has the X factor (X factor- not a classic beauty but there is something about her that works)


----------



## timshatz (Nov 5, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeap like I said she has the cute girl next door look. Not too sexy but cute. I definatly make love to her. Wait I am married.... ooops.



Definitely cute, but reeks of being competent to the extreme. "So why did you do that, you could've done it this way..."

One of those ones you tag but don't even think of marrying. Too much work.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 5, 2006)

they're all ugly!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 5, 2006)

X is the best.


----------



## v2 (Nov 6, 2006)

Second Lieutenant Kelly George was selected as Miss Arkansas USA during the state pageant Oct. 28 held on the campus of the University of Central Arkansas. Lieutenant George is a resident of Sherwood, Ark., and is the deputy chief of Public Affairs for the 314th Airlift Wing at Little Rock Air Force Base, Ark.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

Too much makeup. But she probably looks damn good the next morning. Can't say that for most of the prior posts.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 6, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> they're all ugly!



Okay forum members, how about this theory.

Lanc suffers from the Peter Principle. Huh? Huh, whatcha think?

So who's got a pic of his Mum?


----------



## ndicki (Nov 7, 2006)

I bet they don't send HER up the sharp end!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 7, 2006)

the peter principle?


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 7, 2006)

You think your mum is better looking than anyone else...


----------



## timshatz (Nov 7, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> Too much makeup. But she probably looks damn good the next morning. Can't say that for most of the prior posts.



They all wear too much makeup. See them with it off and then you get an eye opener. 

On the down side, she's even more work than the girl next door type from a few posts back. In short, none of us can afford her.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## v2 (Nov 7, 2006)

...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 7, 2006)

Third from the front and maybe the last.

Are they all Eagle drivers?


----------



## timshatz (Nov 7, 2006)

Fifth one back-Butterface.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 8, 2006)

Ordinary looking lot, if you want my opinion.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeap nothign special about them except that they ride 10s of thousands of pounds of raw power each and every day...


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

What an imagination you have Adler.


----------



## timshatz (Nov 8, 2006)

Nah man, I think he's right on that one. 

Once asked a girl who was a friend (not girlfriend) if she rode horses cause she got off on the idea of 1000 pounds of dumb power between her legs. She said, "Yeah, that's pretty much it" in a rare honest and lucid momment. 

Mind you, I doubt I could make he say it again in mixed company but she was drunk and that generally makes chicks very direct.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 8, 2006)

ewww, God no! no there're plenty of women I think're stunningly attractive.........


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 8, 2006)

And their position on beastiality?


----------



## ndicki (Nov 9, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeap nothign special about them except that they ride 10s of thousands of pounds of raw power each and every day...



Can't see it, mate. What are they like at doing the housework? (Hoovers don't give you the same feeling of power...)


----------



## ndicki (Nov 9, 2006)

Bit archaic, but I think you'll enjoy it - by Bill Hooper, creator of P.O. Prune - the RAF's how-not-to-do-it-right type, from the official publication 'Tee-Emm' in WW2.

Prune's WAAF friend:


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

Classic


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2006)

you have a point adler, the problem being of course that however fast she's flying, you'd have to fly something faster.........


----------



## v2 (Nov 9, 2006)

Canada's first female fighter pilots cleared for takeoff- June 9, 1989 :
Canada's first female fighter pilots cleared for takeoff - "On This Day" - CBC Archives

Air Cadets honour one of world’s first female fighter pilots:


----------



## timshatz (Nov 9, 2006)

Is it the one on the right or left? If it's the one on the right...Man, do you guys have a long training sylabus!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 9, 2006)

God that's funny!

But only a Westerner who likes asian boys could love the one in the middle.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 10, 2006)

Slightly O/T, but in British Forces, the right hand edge of the FS Cap is supposed to be parallel to the ground, and the cap worn at an angle to the right, closed at the top, with the badge therefore facing slightly upwards. This also held good for the RCAF in its day.

It looks as though the Canadians have been Americanized.  

The photo is from the Canadian Military Police Museum, and shows an RFC sidecap worn correctly.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 10, 2006)

ndicki said:


> Can't see it, mate. What are they like at doing the housework? (Hoovers don't give you the same feeling of power...)


----------



## v2 (Nov 10, 2006)

Chinese People's Liberation Army twin sisters pilots:


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)

ndicki said:


> Slightly O/T, but in British Forces, the right hand edge of the FS Cap is supposed to be parallel to the ground, and the cap worn at an angle to the right, closed at the top, with the badge therefore facing slightly upwards. This also held good for the RCAF in its day.
> 
> It looks as though the Canadians have been Americanized.
> 
> The photo is from the Canadian Military Police Museum, and shows an RFC sidecap worn correctly.



Americanized? We adopted the beret. Go figure. It's France's fault.


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 10, 2006)

v2 said:


> Chinese People's Liberation Army twin sisters pilots:



They don't look like twins. Just two brainwashed Chicoms.


----------



## timshatz (Nov 11, 2006)

They look like clones...which would explain at least some of the 1.3 billion. Can't all be Viagra/Ginsing.

Can it?


----------



## ndicki (Nov 11, 2006)

Aaah, Timshatz, people of Middle Kingdom very active.


----------



## Pisis (Nov 11, 2006)

Attack of the Clones?


----------



## mkloby (Nov 11, 2006)

ndicki said:


> It looks as though the Canadians have been Americanized.



Here's USMC regulation for the garrison cover, or piss cutter: Garrison caps will be worn centered squarely or slightly tilted to the right, with the top unbroken, and with the base of the sweatband about one inch above the eyebrows.


----------



## Vince57 (Nov 11, 2006)

Didn't check all thread pages to see if that has already been discussed, but I thought it could be interesting to notice that the top-scoring fighter pilot of all times, Erich Hartmann, was tought to fly a glider by his own mother in the thirties, from a bio I read. Don't know what she was looking like, but from what her son achieved, guess she was a damn pretty good instructor!!!


----------



## ndicki (Nov 12, 2006)

mkloby said:


> Here's USMC regulation for the garrison cover, or piss cutter: Garrison caps will be worn centered squarely or slightly tilted to the right, with the top unbroken, and with the base of the sweatband about one inch above the eyebrows.



Makes you look like you work for MacDonalds. We wear them tilted as far over to the right as they'll go without actually falling off!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 12, 2006)

mkloby said:


> Here's USMC regulation for the garrison cover, or piss cutter: Garrison caps will be worn centered squarely or slightly tilted to the right, with the top unbroken, and with the base of the sweatband about one inch above the eyebrows.



That was actually the same as the Army but now we wear the beret. Damn why do I keep typing "we". I am not in the Army anymore! Well I am still in the Inactive Reserve for 2 more years.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 12, 2006)

My order of preference, just for fun (assuming that you aren't in imminent danger, though):

No1 Dress cap, (= peaked cap) coloured
Service Dress cap, (= peaked cap) khaki
Field Service cap, (= sidecap) coloured, worn properly!
Beret, tribal (= assorted colours according to job)
Field Service cap, khaki (no longer used)
Nasty camouflaged things with scrim in
Strip of torn face veil like Rambo
Helmets (never wore them)

Unfortunately, the days are gone when you could wear pretty hats with combat dress. Probably saves a few lives like that, though.


----------



## v2 (Nov 17, 2006)

Am I late?


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hmmmm


----------



## timshatz (Nov 17, 2006)

Yeah, offhand shot but not bad. What country is she with? Don't recognize the uniform.


----------



## ndicki (Nov 17, 2006)

V2, can I have one like that? Netherlands? She's got British-style ranking.


----------



## v2 (Nov 17, 2006)

Looks to be Belgian. The jet is "FA-121" which is with 1 Sqdn at Florenne, if the database is correct.


----------



## v2 (Nov 17, 2006)

BAF F-16AM, #FA-121, in clean configuration with just fuel tanks at Florennes AB during a TLP session on February 3rd, 2004.


----------



## timshatz (Nov 17, 2006)

Belgian? 

Belgium has an air force?

Why?


----------



## ndicki (Nov 17, 2006)

A. You're right, she is Belgian - spot the flag on her arm-patch:

B. Belgium has an air force in order to buy time for the French to get their engines into reverse gear in time.


----------



## v2 (Nov 17, 2006)

timshatz said:


> Belgian?
> 
> Belgium has an air force?
> 
> Why?



Something about Belgian Air Force:
Scramble on the Web - The Belgian Air Force


----------



## timshatz (Nov 17, 2006)

ndicki said:


> A. You're right, she is Belgian - spot the flag on her arm-patch:
> 
> B. Belgium has an air force in order to buy time for the French to get their engines into reverse gear in time.



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 19, 2006)




----------



## v2 (Nov 22, 2006)

US Air Force (USAF) Captain (CPT) Katrina "Bo" Taylor, a F-15E Strike Eagle aircraft Pilot, waves from the cockpit of her aircraft after returning to Incirlik Air Base (AB), Turkey, following a mission flow in support of operation Northern Watch.


----------



## Clave (Nov 23, 2006)

That's a nice picture.. 8)


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 23, 2006)

Heres a few...


----------



## ndicki (Nov 23, 2006)

Sometimes, one wishes for a little less power between the legs...


----------



## lesofprimus (Nov 23, 2006)

Nice Motor Mounts...


----------



## ndicki (Nov 23, 2006)

Mind you, Captain Hellie X is an Apache pilot...


----------



## v2 (Nov 23, 2006)

Jaden Kim, captain in the US Marine Corps:


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 24, 2006)

Great call sign.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 26, 2006)

Yeah I laughed at that one.


----------



## v2 (Dec 3, 2006)

Girl from Brazil...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 3, 2006)

That's it. I'm moving.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2006)

Very very cute...

...Doubt she is a real pilot though. I am sure she can handle a stick though...


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 3, 2006)

Yep she certainly is.

Well there is a plane behind her, but it could just be a model shoot...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 3, 2006)

That is what I am saying. She is not a pilot, rather just a model, but still very good looking picture and it goes with the topic of the thread, so good post!


----------



## timshatz (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm with Adler, probably not a pilot. For one thing, all the other ones that were pilots weren't wearing makeup. Thin, but it's suggestive.


----------



## Clave (Dec 5, 2006)

Matt308 said:


> That's it. I'm moving.



Meee too!


----------



## v2 (Dec 6, 2006)

Girl from Japan...


----------



## v2 (Dec 6, 2006)

Lt. Commander Loree Draude Hirschman


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

The Japanese gal is cute.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 7, 2006)

How do you excite a woman who flies F-18's???
There's a daunting prospect.


----------



## ndicki (Dec 7, 2006)

twoeagles said:


> How do you excite a woman who flies F-18's???
> There's a daunting prospect.



Caress her exhaust nozzles?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 7, 2006)

Pin her landing gear behind her cockpit and extend your refueling probe.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 7, 2006)

There ya' go...it's all about thrust and guidance.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 7, 2006)

they're both ugly!


----------



## timshatz (Dec 8, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> they're both ugly!



Ugly? The last two? We're talking about the last two, right? 

Dude, Drop the sheep, your perspective is getting warped.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 8, 2006)

timshatz said:


> the lancaster kicks ass said:
> 
> 
> > they're both ugly!
> ...


On that note....


----------



## ndicki (Dec 8, 2006)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> ...Doubt she is a real pilot though.



I can't see why not. Do women pilots have to look like men, or something?


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 8, 2006)

No, but they should have to look like her!


----------



## timshatz (Dec 8, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> On that note....



Might be Lanc's idea of a "hot night out"!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Hadi (Dec 11, 2006)

French female pilot








Belgain female pilot


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2006)

The Flemmish chick is kinda cute.


----------



## Hadi (Dec 11, 2006)

Who is she?! 

I think she is Captain Katie Ekman Or Captain Katrina "Bo" Taylor, An F-15E female fighter pilot! 
For more pictures,please see: Defense Visual Information Center (DVIC)
Operation / Series: Enduring Freedom:























[/IMG]


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2006)

Here's some more from FighterChicks.com


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2006)

A-10 Chicas: Snake, Tuzzi, Yummy and G-Spot


----------



## v2 (Dec 11, 2006)

From Russia with love...


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 11, 2006)

Hmmm...Flightsuits, zippers that go both directions, and spike heels.
This just keeps getting more interesting! You show me your helmet bag,
and I'll show you mine!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2006)

All nice I say.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 11, 2006)

I'm not complaining. I'll leave that to Lanc and CC.


----------



## Hadi (Dec 12, 2006)

Line Bonde


----------



## Hadi (Dec 12, 2006)




----------



## Hadi (Dec 12, 2006)

*Katie Ekman*


----------



## Hadi (Dec 12, 2006)

Can anyone find other photos of her?
















*I Love Her!*


----------



## Hadi (Dec 12, 2006)

US Air Force (USAF) Captain (CPT) Jean "PYRO" Havens, 510th Fighter Squadron, Aviano AB, Italy, annotates the aircraft logbook on her USAF F-16C Fighting Falcon aircraft, on the flight line at Zaragoza AB, Spain.


----------



## Hadi (Dec 12, 2006)

Women pilots of Tactical Electronic Warfare Squadron 34 (VAQ-34) pose for a photograph in front of an F/A-18A Hornet aircraft.
Location: NAVAL AIR STATION, LEM0ORE, CALIFORNIA (CA) UNITED STATES OF AMERICA (USA)
Camera Operator: PH2 THOMAS MILNE Date Shot: 1 Dec 1992 
http://www.dodmedia.osd.mil/Assets/1993/Navy/DN-ST-93-03420.JPEG


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 12, 2006)

Allright everyone, they are all nice pics but they need to be downsized from now on. Do not keep them in there original large format.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 12, 2006)

dogs. the lot of them.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have to say I wasn't too impressed with the last batch either.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 12, 2006)

I would love to talk shop with that last batch but wouldn't pursue much
beyond that. Of course, I have hopes these ladies have way too much
class to have anything to do with the likes of me, anyway.


----------



## timshatz (Dec 12, 2006)

Dude, don't sell yourself short. No matter what they do, no matter where they are, they get the same urges you do. Besides, everything changes behind closed doors. While you're eyeballing them, they're eyeballing you. It's human nature.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 12, 2006)

Woof. That was either wisdom or plagiarism. I'll let the Diaspora decide.


----------



## timshatz (Dec 13, 2006)

Worse! A combination of a long day and being sober for too long. Started taking myself seriously. I really oughta know better...


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2006)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2006)

I thought that was pretty good.


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 13, 2006)

It was a wonderful sentiment, anyway....


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 13, 2006)

A for effort.


----------



## timshatz (Dec 14, 2006)

Plus, being Fighter Pilot Chicks, they're bound to be agressive. Makes things a lot easier.


----------



## v2 (Dec 15, 2006)

By the way guys...


----------



## twoeagles (Dec 15, 2006)

Do you see the way she's looking at that hose?


----------



## evangilder (Dec 16, 2006)

heheh "ribbed for her pleasure..."


----------



## Clave (Dec 18, 2006)

She is nice..


----------



## Hadi (Dec 18, 2006)

Belgian Air Force - F-16C Fighting Falcon female pilot
What is her name?


----------



## Hadi (Dec 18, 2006)

*Turkish Air Force
F-5A Freedom Fighter female pilot*
This THK female F-5A 133th Sqdr pilot is 2nd LT Ayfer Gok. Unfortunatelly, she killed on 12nd February 2001 while only 24 years old. She was the first female THK pilot died in a plane crash. Her parachute was found on a tree which was 700 metres away from the wreckage of the plane. She may rest in peace


----------



## Hadi (Dec 18, 2006)

Oklahoma US National Guar 2nd LT Kristin L. Bass is an active F-16 Fighting Falcon pilot.
* Please send more photos of her! *


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 18, 2006)

i like the woman that likes the hose


----------



## v2 (Dec 19, 2006)

....


----------



## Hadi (Dec 19, 2006)

*Lovely female pilots!*















































[/IMG]


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> i like the woman that likes the hose



You are restoring my faith in you, Lanc. Me too.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 19, 2006)

she looks like a little girl!

where's CC, this's his department


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 19, 2006)

oink


----------



## Hadi (Dec 21, 2006)

*Capt Gina Jennings!!!*


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 21, 2006)

not my cup of tea i'm afriad.......


----------



## Hadi (Dec 21, 2006)

*Jennifer Wellington 
female Apache AH-64D Helicopter pilot*




_Jennifer Wellington does a preflight check on her Apache AH-64D _
Embed Report: The Final Hours - Newsweek The War in Iraq - MSNBC.com
March 19 - On the last night of peace, the Apache pilots and mechanics of Charlie Company, 1st Battalion, 101st Aviation Brigade threw a party. It was St. Patrick’s Day, or near enough, and Chief Warrant Officer Sherman Hartley had just learned he was going to be a father.

Story continues below ↓
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
advertisement 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

There was another excuse for the revelry, too. The poster announcing the party was taped over the detailed maps of Charlie Company’s first targets inside Iraq. At the top of the placard someone had scrawled a more sobering message in incongruously cheery multicolored crayon: WE’RE ALL GONNA DIE, it proclaimed. The pilots sat around their tent playing poker or drinking games, on their cots, sucking down nonalcoholic Budweisers as an MP3 player blared rock music through portable speakers. 

Around 9:30 an officer came in and gave them the warning: the Navy was going to launch missiles at 4 a.m. local time (8 p.m. EST)—as soon as President George W. Bush’s 48-hour deadline to Saddam Hussein had expired. The troops were told to place their gas masks and chemical-protection suits next to their cots so they could get into them quickly in case of a Scud-missile attack.

In the end, the first strike took place some 90 minutes later. In the first sign that the U.S.-led offensive had begun, antiaircraft fire began lighting up the skies over the deserted streets of early morning Baghdad. But for the soldiers in this battalion, the initial news that H-Hour was at 4 a.m. was met with groans of disappointment by most of the card players. They had formed a pool on when the air war would begin, and the losers would have to kick in to buy beer when they returned to the States. There was some hopeful talk that a malfunction would delay the launch, and thus change the winner of the pool, but they swiftly returned to their card game.

“As you can see, we’re all pretty nervous about this,” joked Chief Warrant Officer Jennifer Wellington, 31, one of the company’s instructor pilots, as she tossed cards on the dusty cot. But perhaps it was just bravado. “I just wish we could fast-forward to when we launch,” said Chief Warrant Officer Steve Hunter. 

This battalion is no stranger to conflict. Its Apache gunships fired the first shots of the last gulf war 12 years ago, and the pilots would have preferred to fire the first in this one. Instead, they have to settle for waking up early to go outside in the moonlit desert to try to spot the armada of aircraft that will be forming up high over their heads, or the cruise missiles streaking over at a few hundred feet. When the Air Force, Navy and Marines have finished their high-level bombardments, then it will be Charlie Company’s turn. They may be making merry, but they’re not under any illusions about the risks


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 21, 2006)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> she looks like a little girl!
> 
> where's CC, this's his department



Oh. And Lanc, the more I look at that pic, she looks like she is a "guest" going along for the ride. Note that her flightsuit does not fit her by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 22, 2006)

she does have that look of someone who's managed to sneak her way onboard, the pilot's in for a shock when he looks back around.............


----------



## Hadi (Dec 24, 2006)

*Mig-29 Mujer piloto (Mujeres Pilotos)*
RE: fotos de la fuerza aerea peruana

[cita title=Escrito originalmente por miguel_com]miren lo ke encontre una mujer piloto de un mig-29 de fuerza aerea del peru 

La mujer en la actualidad está integrada a la vida de las Fuerzas Armadas peruanas.. 
[/cita esa foto corresponde a una cadete en la cabina de un macchi mb-339. y no un mig-29 ni mirage- 2000.....aun les falta mucho para ese nivel......


----------



## Hadi (Dec 24, 2006)

* A Tornado Female fighter pilot!!! wow!!!*
I do not know her! What is her name?
EAG - European Air Group - Groupe Aerien Europeen
DSCN0991


----------



## Glider (Dec 24, 2006)

During the war my mother went out with a pilot for a while. He took her up in a plane and she doesn't know which one it was. All she really remembers is that he told her not to touch the red button. 
She was so afraid of this all she can remember is spending most of the flight looking at the button and trying not to brush against it.


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 24, 2006)

Probably the second best ride with that pilot your Mom ever had.


----------



## v2 (Dec 26, 2006)

Speed and angel :
F-14 Dogfight â?? Female Pilot - meagan_dogfight.mov @ ZippyVideos.com - Free Video Webhosting


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 27, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## v2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Footage on Russian Female Fighter Pilot featuring combat and private life:
TVdata , Stock, Archival, News Footage from Russia - - Military, Avia - Russian Female Fighter Pilot


----------



## Hadi (Dec 29, 2006)

*A lovely female EA-6B pilot! I do not know her name. Any one knows?*






Operation Desert Fox 
*Lt. Carol Watts* (center) flies with her hands as she discusses with Lt. Lyndsi Bates (right) her night-time strike against Iraq on Dec. 17, 1998, after returning on board the aircraft carrier USS Enterprise (CVN 65) during Operation Desert Fox. Watts is an F/A-18C Hornet pilot from Strike Fighter Squadron 37, Naval Air Station Cecil Field, Fla. Enterprise and its embarked Carrier Air Wing 3 are operating in the Persian Gulf in support of Operation Desert Fox. DoD photo by Petty Officer 3rd Class Tedrick E. Fryman III, U.S. Navy. (Released)


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Dec 30, 2006)

hubba hubba!


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 31, 2006)

Your comin' around, Lanc.


----------



## v2 (Jan 3, 2007)

SR71 and Martha


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 3, 2007)

that helmet does nothing for her..........


----------



## plan_D (Jan 3, 2007)

Her face does nothing for her, more like.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 3, 2007)

Oughta take the picture with the helmut on.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 3, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Oughta take the picture with the helmut on.



Agreed.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 3, 2007)

Tough crowd.


----------



## Hadi (Jan 4, 2007)

*First: Maybe Belgain female fighter pilot! I do not know her name!
She is very Lovely and attractive!!!*

Second: American female fighter pilots!


----------



## Hadi (Jan 4, 2007)

*Send your videos about emale fighter pilots,please!*


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 4, 2007)

v2 said:


> SR71 and Martha


I knew her and her husband - she was killed 2 years ago flying an aerobatic aircraft..


----------



## plan_D (Jan 4, 2007)

Oh man, that's ****.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 4, 2007)

I can think of worse ways to go though... Still sucks though.


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 4, 2007)

Imagine, in Saudi Arabia a woman isn't even allowed to drive a car.

God Bless America! I would buy her a drink after a show!!!

BTW - she was taller before she started pulling all the g's....


----------



## timshatz (Jan 4, 2007)

Sorry about that, no offense intended.


----------



## v2 (Jan 4, 2007)

When we are talking about aerobatic teams, we are thinking about girls, like this:


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 4, 2007)

Hey, V2. What kinda plane is that?


----------



## Clave (Jan 5, 2007)

And more to the point, who cares? *Looking at the _girl_*


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

I do dang it!  What kinda plane? looks like a small jet of some sort.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 5, 2007)

She is Svetlana Kapanina and she flys a Sukhoi 31.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

Ah. Taildragger.


----------



## v2 (Jan 5, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> She is Svetlana Kapanina and she flys a Sukhoi 31.



You are right Flyboy


----------



## timshatz (Jan 5, 2007)

Look at how much padding she has on that seat! She must be pulling a ton of "G"s to need that much.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

I too noticed that. But just chalked that up to my ignorance of her gear.


----------



## k9kiwi (Jan 5, 2007)

Maybe she is short and needs it reach the pedals.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 5, 2007)

k9kiwi said:


> Maybe she is short and needs it reach the pedals.



Yeah could be. Dunno. Anybody ever flown a Sukuoi? Been around them plenty but never peeked inside.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 5, 2007)

Is that a sexual innuendo?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 6, 2007)

my word she's hot!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 6, 2007)

She's girl next door cute.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

does that make her off limits?

and she's cute at any level!


----------



## timshatz (Jan 7, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Is that a sexual innuendo?


----------



## timshatz (Jan 7, 2007)

Pretty sure she's wearing makeup. Notice the other ones definitely weren't. When it comes to getting busy, she's the one. When it comes to flying a mission...

Still a very cute girl.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

dude look at her! i couldn't care less how well she flies!


----------



## Glider (Jan 7, 2007)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> dude look at her! i couldn't care less how well she flies!



Bet you would if you were flying with her


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

would you believe that flying isn't on top of my list of thinks to do with her


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 7, 2007)

Not even if there was a membership to a certain 'Club' involved....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 7, 2007)

I'm of a legal age, I qualify


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 7, 2007)

Lanc? Did you like the young Renee' Zellwiger?


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 8, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> She's girl next door cute.



I tell you what Matt, I wouldn't kick her out of bed..... 


the missus might though


----------



## timshatz (Jan 8, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> I tell you what Matt, I wouldn't kick her out of bed.....
> QUOTE]
> 
> I would... then do it on the floor.
> ...


----------



## timshatz (Jan 8, 2007)

Glider said:


> Bet you would if you were flying with her



It reminds me of that syndrome named after a Czarist General. His troops were dressed perfectly but units all fell apart when they came to grips with the enemy. Can't remember his name "General S-something or other Syndrome". 

The English version is in Murphy's Laws of Combat. (Paraphrased) "No combat unit ever passed a field inspection".


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 8, 2007)

I sure like the way she's eyeing that pitot tube...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 8, 2007)

Wildcat said:


> I tell you what Matt, I wouldn't kick her out of bed.....
> 
> 
> the missus might though



Jeez guys, didn't wish to imply "girl next door cute" was a bad thing.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 8, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> I sure like the way she's eyeing that pitot tube...



Been a while since seen the hubby?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 9, 2007)

i like that picture of her but not the other, but yeah she's alright


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 9, 2007)

I couldn't find the picture of her that I was looking for. That gal kinda reminded me of a young Renee.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 13, 2007)

she looks fit as in that picture either way 

this's Caroline Flack, she's a co-presenter of a saturday morning kid's show over, the other two are funny but who am i kidding, she's the reason i watch  5"3 and a twin!............


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Lanc likes the older women. I'm impressed.

And you would be too.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2007)

I like older women, too.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Whats not to like. Yet there is a barrier.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2007)

Death?


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Okay. Yeah nanogenerian, skeletal women are not attractive.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm glad I don't know the two adjectives you have used...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 13, 2007)

Me too.


----------



## Pisis (Jan 13, 2007)

I was right! http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/off-topic-misc/man-pays-library-171-47-year-late-fee-6482-2.html


----------



## v2 (Jan 14, 2007)

step by step...


----------



## Hadi (Jan 14, 2007)

Wow!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 14, 2007)

man she looks good in that second pic.........


----------



## Pisis (Jan 14, 2007)

I like the bitach in the middle.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

v2 said:


> step by step...



She grew up into a nice looking lady Ill give her that much.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 14, 2007)

Hadi said:


> Wow!




Hadi from now on downsize your pics. Make them smaller. They are way to big. You have a habit of posting pics the size of a house. If you dont downsize them I will remove them.

You post good pics most of the time, so dont make me do that please.


----------



## v2 (Jan 16, 2007)

Dutch female Apache pilot in Afghanistan


----------



## Hadi (Jan 17, 2007)

*A beautiful f-16 woman pilot!!!*


----------



## v2 (Jan 17, 2007)

cool pics, but too large size...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 17, 2007)

not my cup of tea........


----------



## Pisis (Jan 18, 2007)

v2 said:


> Dutch female Apache pilot in Afghanistan


Scarry!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Jan 18, 2007)

The only topic were you can actually see some girl in this forum  , amazing thanks boys.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 20, 2007)

that's true but if anyone asks we're looking at the aircraft


----------



## v2 (Jan 22, 2007)

...


----------



## Clave (Jan 22, 2007)

It's good to see that the F-16 is practicing safe-sex....


----------



## v2 (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## twoeagles (Jan 22, 2007)

Wouldn't you like to be a g-suit???


----------



## Clave (Jan 22, 2007)

All that heavy breathing? with _my_ lungs? no way!


----------



## Hadi (Jan 23, 2007)

*A girl from Germany! * 
_A beautiful shot Germany female fighter pilot: Ulrike flender_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

Would be nice to see her face.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 23, 2007)

Here are some as a matter of fact, when she was training in the US. Shes got really big ears if you ask me. I do like the mess uniform that she is wearing in the first picture. It has sexy quality to it.


----------



## v2 (Jan 23, 2007)

In helmet she looks more interesting


----------



## Hadi (Jan 23, 2007)

*Capt Shannon Schneider *
Capt Shannon Schneider (left) discusses a point with another pilot besides her missile-armed F-16 on the tarmac at the Kalaikunda Airbase near Kolkata. — Reuters photo


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 23, 2007)

Those ears are big so you have something to grab hold of...


----------



## Hadi (Jan 23, 2007)

*A girl flying F-14*


----------



## Hadi (Jan 23, 2007)

*A girl from Austrialia!!!*
_Lt.Joanne Mein _


----------



## Pisis (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Hadi (Jan 23, 2007)

*Loree Draude Hirschman *
_She's Just Another Navy Pilot_


----------



## v2 (Jan 23, 2007)

Pisis said:


>



some troubles Pisis???


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 23, 2007)

yes please


----------



## Pisis (Jan 24, 2007)

Hadi said:


> *Loree Draude Hirschman *


God damn, this one is hot!



V2 said:


> some troubles Pisis???


Yes, we sexist have (with feminists)


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 24, 2007)

At my age I would need oxygen after she finished with me. Dreamer.


----------



## Hadi (Jan 24, 2007)

*women fighter pilot from Japan!*
Japaneese female fighter pilots!!!
_ Can anyone post more pictures???_


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 24, 2007)

These are models, not pilots. They're on hand for a roll out or special show.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 24, 2007)

Party pooper.


----------



## Hadi (Jan 24, 2007)

Attension! *A woman pilot in IAF*
_* An Israel female fighter pilot!*_ Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hadi (Jan 25, 2007)

*Major 'D', The first Female pilot to fly the F-16 'Storm' Jet*


----------



## Hadi (Jan 25, 2007)

*First Chile female fighter pilot*
*Subteniente Karina Miranda*
_Mujer piloto de combate_

Karina Miranda tiene 24 añitos, está a punto de graduarse como la primera piloto de combate mujer de la Fach 

_She is very attaractive!_


----------



## v2 (Jan 25, 2007)

Girl from Taiwan:


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Spicy Chile'...


----------



## ndicki (Jan 25, 2007)

Of course, not all aircraft have to be fast jets, do they?


----------



## twoeagles (Jan 25, 2007)

Jeez - it's my ex-wife!!!!


----------



## timshatz (Jan 25, 2007)

Bill's ideal of what Hillary should be!


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 25, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Jeez - it's my ex-wife!!!!



Jeez. Could look past her flaws? She must have been a real hellion.


----------



## Hadi (Jan 26, 2007)

*Lt Line Bonde*
_Danish female f-16 fighter pilot_


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 27, 2007)

no thanks..........


----------



## v2 (Jan 28, 2007)

Young lady piloting a B-25


----------



## Hadi (Jan 28, 2007)

*Nice female fighter pilots*
what are their names?


----------



## Hadi (Jan 28, 2007)

*Oh!Nice Girl.................*


----------



## Hadi (Jan 28, 2007)

*Have anyone seen them before?*


----------



## Pisis (Jan 29, 2007)

The overlast picture rocks. Ibrahim... Eeeee!


----------



## Hadi (Jan 30, 2007)

*Is she an F-16 fighter pilot or not?!!!*
_Beautiful woman fighter pilot!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## SpitfireKing (Jan 30, 2007)

Definitly so.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jan 31, 2007)

that Vixen's hot!


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 2, 2007)

She'd probably shoot me down as I'd be trying to get her number....


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 2, 2007)

...or hand you a pacifier.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 2, 2007)

SpitfireKing said:


> She'd probably shoot me down as I'd be trying to get her number....



...then sue ya' for sexual harrasment. She's a lawyer in her day job. Makes you a walking, talking retirement fund for her.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 2, 2007)

Scratch that, I'd just shoot her down, screw the number....


----------



## Hadi (Feb 2, 2007)

*Please post more photo of female airline pilots!!!*


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 3, 2007)

Lower left any day.


----------



## timshatz (Feb 3, 2007)

That was a good excursion into women who can fly and wear makeup! Good post Hadi!


----------



## v2 (Feb 5, 2007)

French female pilot


----------



## Hadi (Feb 6, 2007)

I do not know,
Maybe she is an *Romanian Mig-21 Female Fighter Pilot*!!!

_What is her name?_

I have got this photo from site:Welcome to the Defence Image Database


----------



## comiso90 (Feb 6, 2007)

v2 said:


> French female pilot



How do they get the O2 mask around the whiskers?


----------



## timshatz (Feb 7, 2007)

Hadi said:


> I do not know,
> Maybe she is an *Romanian Mig-21 Female Fighter Pilot*!!!
> 
> _What is her name?_
> ...



Shouldn't she pull her hair back? Probably get in the way in high G manuvers. Seems odd.


----------



## SpitfireKing (Feb 7, 2007)

Maybe she does, she just doesn't have it in the pic.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 8, 2007)

timshatz said:


> Shouldn't she pull her hair back? Probably get in the way in high G manuvers. Seems odd.



Actually if there regulations are like those of the US Army for female pilots while flying the hair has to be let down so that it does not interfere with the helmet.


----------



## v2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Capt. Christina "Thumper" Hopper


----------



## timshatz (Feb 9, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Actually if there regulations are like those of the US Army for female pilots while flying the hair has to be let down so that it does not interfere with the helmet.



Makes sense.


----------



## v2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Girls from Austria...


----------



## Clave (Feb 15, 2007)

Cute I think, but the masks make it hard to tell...


----------



## v2 (Feb 16, 2007)

Thunderbirds...or Thundergirls..:
number 6- Samantha Weeks, number 12- Elizabeth Kreft and number 3- Nichole Malachowski:


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 17, 2007)

Aim High!


----------



## Hadi (Feb 18, 2007)

HeliPilotin_CH_Armee


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 18, 2007)

I like no. 3 up there.


----------



## Hadi (Feb 20, 2007)

capt samantha weeks


----------



## Hadi (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's a photo of Capt. Katie Ekman


----------



## Hadi (Feb 20, 2007)

A Belgian AF female F-16 pilot! 

Very attractive....! 

She is the most beautiful female fighter pilot I have ever seen! Anyone knows her name? I can not read it on her uniform. 

Yes she is, and her name is Karen Vandenbroucke and I believe she's the second Belgian female F-16 pilot (first one was Annemie "Mie" Jansen). 

She's about 25 years old and flies the F-16 since she was 22. She has been flying missions over Afghanistan.

I Love her, I really do!!!


*CAN ANYONE POST OTHER PICTURES OF HER?*


----------



## Hadi (Feb 23, 2007)

*Beautiful...!!!*


----------



## Hadi (Feb 25, 2007)

◇여성 조종사로는 처음으로 국군의 날 축하비행에 참여하는 박지연 대위가 조종석에 앉아 포즈를 취하고 있다.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 25, 2007)

Damn Hadi you need to go and clean out your pants after the way you were posting up there about the Belgium F-16 pilot. Calm down man!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2007)

I thought that it was just me. Hadi needs a box of Kleenex and a week alone.


----------



## Hadi (Mar 1, 2007)

Korean female fighter pilotSBS


----------



## Hadi (Mar 1, 2007)

A girl from Korea


----------



## Hadi (Mar 2, 2007)

They are very beautiful!!!


----------



## Hadi (Mar 6, 2007)

nice!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 6, 2007)

Hadi, your large pics are killing me.


----------



## v2 (Mar 8, 2007)

Capt. Kim Black performs preflight checks here March 2. She has flown B-1 Lancers for more than 9 years and is currently the only female pilot in the 37th Bomb Squadron.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 8, 2007)

Alright everyone I will ask this again. Can you please downsize the pics from now on. They dont have to be the size of fricken Canada to view them.

The pics load just fine but they are just stupid to move the curser around and view the pics unless you have a 40 inch computer monitor!

I know I have asked you this before Hadi, dont make me ask you again.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 8, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> The pics load just fine but they are just stupid to move the curser around and view the pics unless you have a 40 inch computer monitor!
> 
> I know I have asked you this before Hadi, dont make me ask you again.



Picasa, a free software from Google can be downloaded so u can re-size your pics:

Picasa


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 8, 2007)

Or there is the Image Zoom Extension for Firefox...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 8, 2007)

I have to admit that some pics are large even though they are only 100k in size. It's hard to tell what you are posting without a PREVIEW. I've done it too.


----------



## v2 (Mar 9, 2007)

...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2007)

Nice bird.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 9, 2007)

I don't believe I'm saying this but I'll take the P-47 over her


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2007)

That's what I meant.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 9, 2007)

Same here, little heavy on the makeup.

Or, in other words, the bird is worth a couple million. 

Her? Considerable less...


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 9, 2007)

I wonder if the Arab woman wears her veil when she flys!


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2007)

Only during IMC.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 9, 2007)

Lethal Ginger


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 9, 2007)

Ahh...fire crotch.


----------



## Hadi (Mar 10, 2007)

so nice!äºšç‘ŸçŽ‹å›½


----------



## Hadi (Mar 10, 2007)

A girl from Italy


----------



## Hadi (Mar 10, 2007)

female pilots


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 10, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> Picasa, a free software from Google can be downloaded so u can re-size your pics:
> 
> Picasa


I just downsize mine with the standard program that came with my computer. 

Paint...


----------



## Hadi (Mar 10, 2007)

please watch video!


----------



## Hadi (Mar 10, 2007)

video:


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 10, 2007)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 10, 2007)

Matt308 said:


>



Yeah.


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 10, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I just downsize mine with the standard program that came with my computer.
> 
> Paint...



That can re-size but will it change the dpi too? changeing dimensions dont help if the dpi is too large.


----------



## tonyq (Mar 13, 2007)

Thought that for my first post, some of you might be interested in this lady. 

She is a Natalya Prokhanova who was a member of a small team of elite Soviet women pilots selected for an all out assault on various aviation records for women in the 1960's.

In May 1965, aged only 24, she was selected to attempt the female altitude record then held by Jacqui Cochrane of the USA. Flying before dawn, she piloted a specially up-rated MIG-21 to 24366m (79,000 feet) in a flight lasting just 24 minutes.

Can find no mention of anything else she did afterwards.


----------



## v2 (Mar 18, 2007)

...


----------



## v2 (Mar 20, 2007)

...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 20, 2007)

Woof!


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 20, 2007)

Is that a man or a very manly woman...


----------



## comiso90 (Mar 20, 2007)

Gnomey said:


> Is that a man or a very manly woman...





"Don't ask, don't tell"


----------



## timshatz (Mar 20, 2007)

comiso90 said:


> "Don't ask, don't tell"



Don't even look.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 20, 2007)

Now that was funny!


----------



## v2 (Mar 21, 2007)

...


----------



## twoeagles (Mar 21, 2007)

Now you're speakin' my language....I am a pushover for eyes.
And legs. And fannies. And breasts...


----------



## timshatz (Mar 21, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Now you're speakin' my language....I am a pushover for eyes.
> And legs. And fannies. And breasts...



I hear ya'...


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 23, 2007)

She's got the eyes alright.


----------



## v2 (Mar 26, 2007)

...


----------



## bigZ (Mar 26, 2007)

twoeagles said:


> Now you're speakin' my language....I am a pushover for eyes.
> And legs. And fannies. And breasts...



Although am sure your refering to the deriare when you mention fannies. But over here it means something quite different.

The only thing that seperates the English and Americans,so said W. Churchill,is a common language.


----------



## timshatz (Mar 26, 2007)

Had an Irish Girl explain the meaning of the word "fannie". 180 from the American expression.


----------



## v2 (Apr 4, 2007)

...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 4, 2007)

She'd look better without the butch haircut.


----------



## Hadi (Apr 6, 2007)

_Paf female fighter pilota_


----------



## v2 (Apr 6, 2007)

Girl from Czech Republic..


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2007)

A Pakistani female fighter pilot. Yeah right. She's only a prop for the press.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 6, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> A Pakistani female fighter pilot. Yeah right. She's only a prop for the press.



For the WESTERN press!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 6, 2007)

Now, the Czech chick looks like a go'er, eh.


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 8, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Now, the Czech chick looks like a go'er, eh.



I'd like to peek behind her "Iron Curtain" ... I'm guessing it's white and made of cotton!


----------



## Clave (Apr 8, 2007)

I have to add the obligatary "Czech it out" joke...


----------



## comiso90 (Apr 8, 2007)

Clave said:


> I have to add the obligatary "Czech it out" joke...




 

The check may be in the mail but this male wants into that Czech.


----------



## v2 (Apr 12, 2007)

German...


----------



## v2 (Apr 14, 2007)

On Feb 22nd Captain Park Ji-yeon, 28, of the 8th Air Division of fighter planes, became the first female flight leader in the Korean air force.


----------



## mkloby (Apr 14, 2007)

v2 - how do you find this crap out???


----------



## v2 (Apr 16, 2007)

RAF Tornado Pilots


----------



## Hadi (Apr 16, 2007)

*Lieutenant Karen Vandenbroecke de la 350ème escadrille, seul pilote féminin belge évoluant sur F-16 actuellement*
Spotting - JPO - EBFS - Fête nationale 2004


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 17, 2007)

You've posted here before. She's a looker.


----------



## v2 (Apr 20, 2007)

María Eugenia Etcheverri A-37 female pilot from Fuerza Aérea Uruguaya


----------



## v2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Lt. Col. Martha McSally stands with her A-10 Thunderbolt II aircraft. The colonel is the first female pilot in the Air Force to fly in combat and to serve as a squadron commander of a combat aviation squadron.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 20, 2007)

I've always like the Tweety.


----------



## v2 (Apr 21, 2007)

Col. Charles McGee, a veteran of three wars, meets 2nd Lt. Christina Allick.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 21, 2007)

Any guess on the type of plane?


----------



## Hadi (Apr 26, 2007)

*Sonja Zietlow*


----------



## Hadi (Apr 26, 2007)

_*HAF A-7 male pilots and one Female Pilot *_
http://img99.imageshack.us/img99/8130/greekfemalewg8.jpg
*Who is she and what is her name?
Has anyone seen her before?*


----------



## timshatz (Apr 26, 2007)

Cut the hair Princess. Can't be good to have long hair in a yank and bank fight. Shorter is better.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 26, 2007)




----------



## Hadi (Apr 27, 2007)

*Other sites related to female fighter pilots *
_Beautiful female fighter pilots:_
F-16.net :: View topic - Beautiful female fighter pilots
_Women Pilots Military and Civil _
Forums: Military Aviation: Women Pilots Military and Civil

*Israel IAF Female F-16 Pilot*


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

Notice the Tornado in the background. Wonder whose it is?


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 27, 2007)

Mine and it's for sale or exchange for a good second hand Ta 152H-1.....


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 27, 2007)

I'd keep the Tornado.


----------



## Hadi (May 1, 2007)

Nice female fighter pilots:


----------



## Hadi (May 1, 2007)

First lady
German Cadet Ulrike Flender is the first female from the European country to graduate from the Euro-NATO Joint Jet Pilot Training program at Sheppard Air Force Base, Texas.


----------



## Hadi (May 1, 2007)

*Major Jackie Parker was one of the first female fighter pilots assigned to an F-16 Viper squadron. I photographed her in November 1994*
_She is the most beautiful female fighter pilot I have ever seen!
But I could not another photo of her!
Can anyone post more photos of her?_


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2007)

Hadi downsize your pics okay...

I have asked you this before, please do not ignore me.


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2007)

I hear ya, Adler. But can you cut him some slack perhaps. This is the only place that I see him post and I find him amusing. 

I have this very sick mental image of Hadi sitting in his underwear in his dingy computer room with empty pop cans and Cheetos spread everywhere. Drool spilling from the corner of his mouth as he posts the hottest "girls and aircrafts". I love this thread. And his oversized pics just make it.


----------



## mkloby (May 1, 2007)

This is quite a ridiculous thread


----------



## timshatz (May 2, 2007)

mkloby said:


> This is quite a ridiculous thread



True, BUT IT AIN'T DYIN'! LOVE IT.


----------



## Matt308 (May 2, 2007)

This is a GREAT thread!


----------



## Hadi (May 3, 2007)

Look:
http://aafoto.anadoluajansi.com.tr/getFileServlet?sfx=2&arcId=487927
http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/359/femalef15pilotgs6.jpg
http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/3484/femalef15pilot1zs2.jpg
http://img107.imageshack.us/img107/6264/femalef15pilot2mv2.jpg


----------



## v2 (May 3, 2007)

soundbytes_march videos from tv movies videos on webshots


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2007)

Now the last one I like! Thanks, Hadi!


----------



## v2 (May 6, 2007)

Lt. Col. Sharon Preszler


----------



## v2 (May 7, 2007)

Commanding Officer Cmdr. Sara Joyner of Strike Fighter Squadron (VFA) 105:


----------



## Hadi (May 7, 2007)

very beautiful female fighter pilots


----------



## Hadi (May 7, 2007)

*A Mother flying f-16!!!!!!!!!!!!*
_*Major Marianne Mjelde Knutsen, a nice female Norwegian F-16 pilot with beautiful smile on her lips! 
Has anyone seen another photo of her?*_


----------



## Hadi (May 7, 2007)

_A beautiful female Harrier pilot in the UK. She seems to be very lovely! _


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 7, 2007)

How about this piece of work! 











_*"ORLANDO, Florida (Reuters) - The lawyer for former NASA astronaut Lisa Nowak was granted an additional 60 days on Friday to file any claims that Nowak was insane when she raced across the country in a diaper reportedly to try to kidnap her romantic rival.

At a hearing in Florida, Circuit Judge Marc Lubet also granted defense lawyer Donald Lykkebak's request for copies of tapes recorded of Nowak at the time of her arrest. He was given the extra time in order to review those tapes.

Nowak is scheduled to go to trial on September 24 on charges of attempted kidnapping, battery and burglary for allegedly stalking and attacking Air Force Capt. Colleen Shipman on February 5 at the Orlando International Airport.

Both Shipman and Nowak had affairs with NASA astronaut Bill Oefelein, according to evidence previously filed in the case. Nowak wore a diaper to avoid bathroom stops on her 950-mile (1,530) race from Houston to Orlando to meet Shipman's plane."*_


----------



## Matt308 (May 7, 2007)

Hot and crazy. Good post FBJ!


----------



## v2 (May 7, 2007)




----------



## Hadi (May 14, 2007)

1:Maria Johannessen 
2:Capt. Samantha Weeks 
http://www.adn.com/ips_rich_content/765-ThunderWeeksMug-400-x-262.jpg
http://www.adn.com/ips_rich_content/499-ThunderWeeksPlane-400-x-269.jpg
3:Adelle Worsley Raf Red Arrows Female Pilot
barrow in furness, barrow news sport, ulverston news sport, lake district news
4af Female Pilots


----------



## Hadi (May 14, 2007)

Valdosta Daily Times - A place to rest their paws


----------



## Hadi (May 14, 2007)

Women in military aviation 
Aviation Week's Business Aviation Blog: You're a PILOT??--but you're a GIRL!!
Photo


----------



## v2 (May 15, 2007)

Kristin Goodwin и Jennifer Jeffords, B-2


----------



## twoeagles (May 15, 2007)

v2 said:


> Kristin Goodwin и Jennifer Jeffords, B-2




Jeez..more than just a little butch...


----------



## comiso90 (May 15, 2007)

One mean B!TCH


----------



## Hadi (May 16, 2007)

Nicole Malachowski


----------



## Hadi (May 16, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## v2 (May 19, 2007)

Capt. Kerry Kane performs preflight checks on precision guided munitions loaded on an F-15E Strike Eagle at Incirlik Air Base, Turkey, on Dec. 30, 1998


----------



## comiso90 (May 19, 2007)

make the photos larger please


----------



## Matt308 (May 21, 2007)

...and suffer the wrath of Adler?


----------



## comiso90 (May 21, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> ...and suffer the wrath of Adler?



i guess my sarcasm doesnt translate well in type.


----------



## Matt308 (May 21, 2007)

I was wondering if that was the case.


----------



## astepolar (May 22, 2007)

http://img104.imageshack.us/img104/3366/femalef16pilot03ji1.jpg
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...1169561909-girls-aircrafts-0000286578-007.jpg
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...-ausbildung-abgeschlossen-property-poster.jpg
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...1172767786-girls-aircrafts-7630_3710_5159.jpg
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/at...llery/38757d1169712334-girls-aircrafts-1g.jpg


----------



## Hadi (May 25, 2007)

µ¿¿µ»óÀ¸·Î ¿­¸®´Â »õ·Î¿î ¼¼»ó, ÇÁ¸®Ã§ - QTV


----------



## v2 (May 26, 2007)

...


----------



## Hadi (May 28, 2007)

*Portuguese Airforce Female F-16 Pilot*


----------



## Lucky13 (May 28, 2007)

I'm sorry, but, DAMN!!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2007)

No kidding. She's stunning.


----------



## Hadi (May 31, 2007)

1:female fighter pilot
2onna Savarese: F-15 training


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 31, 2007)

The Blond is probably a reporter on a joy ride - notice her flight suit, she wears no rank....


----------



## Hadi (Jun 13, 2007)

*This is a photo of Female F-16 Pilot:Capt Bobbi Doorenbos*




_*Would be nice to see her face!*_
could anyone post another photo of her?


----------



## Hadi (Jun 16, 2007)

I found this photo in:
Lynn on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
*2004 - Dijon - Lieutenant Lynn, a F-16 pilot, belongs to the Republic of Singapore Air Force.*
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Who is she? and what is her full name?
Does Singapore Air force have female f-16 pilot?
Would be nice to see another photo of her!*
 _She is very Lovely! I love her!_


----------



## v2 (Jun 17, 2007)

...


----------



## v2 (Jun 21, 2007)

Capt. Jessica M. Moore, an AH-1 Cobra pilot with Marine Light Attack Helicopter Squadron 167, poses in front of one of the aircraft she pilots.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jun 21, 2007)

Just picked up a copy of "Proud To Be", by Kelly Flinn, the first female B-52 pilot; I'll let you know how it is.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jun 21, 2007)

FLYBOYJ said:


> The Blond is probably a reporter on a joy ride - notice her flight suit, she wears no rank....



Yeah; plus, she's a.) sitting in the back seat of the -15, and b.) there's a cameraman in her face in a couple of those shots.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2007)

To the people setting linkbacks to fetish sites please stop. That is not needed and is not allowed as well.

Keep your sexual desires out of this forum.


----------



## Hadi (Jun 28, 2007)

*"Female Pilot" in other languages for search in web: 
French : femme pilote 
German : Pilotin 
Spanish : mujer piloto 
Portuguese : mulher piloto 
chineese : 女飞行员 
Japaneese : 女性ﾊﾟｲﾛｯﾄ 
Korean : 여성 조종사 
Russian : женщин экспериментальных 
Turkish : kadın pilotu 
Arabic: قائدة الطائرة 
Norway :kvinnelige pilot 
Denmark : kvindelige pilot 
Dutch : vrouwelijke piloot 
Persian : خلبان زن 
Cz Republic: ... pilotka 
Do you know "female pilot" in other languages like finnish ?*


----------



## mkloby (Jun 28, 2007)

Hadi said:


> *"Female Pilot" in other languages for search in web:
> French : femme pilote
> German : Pilotin
> Spanish : mujer piloto
> ...



Seriously - do you have any other hobbies besides ogling at female aviators???


----------



## timshatz (Jun 29, 2007)

Not that it's a bad hobby.


----------



## v2 (Jul 4, 2007)

Thunderbabys in Poland....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2007)

mkloby said:


> Seriously - do you have any other hobbies besides ogling at female aviators???



I have been wondering the same thing....

I think its a serious case of someone who needs to get out more and actually get laid.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jul 4, 2007)

Allright I asked people to stop linking to fetish sites. I deleted the links and gave a warning. It was then done again.

Thread is now closed.


----------

